# Can Teardrop pedals be rebuilt?



## RyanCr (Aug 17, 2022)

Hello Fearless Cyclists,




A set of teardrop pedals came on the wartime New World that I was given.  The spindles on both pedals are badly bent.  The pedal axle assembly, with the spindle, bearings, cups and shell, is pressed like a forged rivet, and is not obviously serviceable.

Are there options to restore these pedals? 

Are axle assemblies available?
Can axle assemblies be scavenged from other pedals?
Are there threaded spindles available?
Thank you for sharing your knowledge, experience and advice,

Ryan


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 17, 2022)

I just took a pr. of girls pedals with bad threads and gritty bearings and made them into boys by taking a good set WF Boys pedals using bolts, blocks, and shafts, put them together, they spin fine. You could do the same with a good set. Good luck.


----------



## RyanCr (Aug 17, 2022)

Thank you MOPAR fan (426 Hemi !!!),

From your experience, the axle assembly was transferable to the teardrop endplates that you had. I'll give it a try and hope to get lucky.

Nice bike!  What is the tank at the front of the rear rack?

RC


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 17, 2022)

RyanCr said:


> Thank you MOPAR fan (426 Hemi !!!),
> 
> From your experience, the axle assembly was transferable to the teardrop endplates that you had. I'll give it a try and hope to get lucky.
> 
> ...



Not mine, but I believe it to be a battery box for the headlight.


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 17, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Not mine, but I believe it to be a battery box for the headlight.



It also houses the horn.


----------

